#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  نرم افزاری برای پسورد گذاری بر روی فلش مموری یا کول دیسک هر کی داره اینجا بزاره

## Avang2005

سلام دوست من

دوستان اگه برنامه ای چیزی دارن در این مورد که بصورت فول ورژن باشه

رو در اینجا معرفی کنند .

ممنون

موفق باشید

----------

*str*,*قیصر*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## OMID-FX

سلام دوستان 
-----------------------------------
برنامه Lockdir
این برنامه با اینکه حجم پایینی داره خیلی قوی هست فقط کافیه فایل دانلود شده رو داخل پوشه مورد نظر کپی کنی بعد از اجرا کردن فایل از شما می خواد یه پسورد تایین کنید جالب اینجاست که پوشه دیگه پاک نمیشه و حجم پوشه هر چقدر باشه نشون نمیده توی سرچ ه پیدا نمیشه 

*دانلود*
حجم 883 کیلوبایت

---------------------------------------------
موفق باشید

----------

*A.shahryar*,*amen*,*as125*,*hamed_hp*,*kami_in2000*,*khosrowG*,*sam_electronic*,*sardarshams*,*str*,*قیصر*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## Masoud_Y

با سلام
ایا بعد از فرمت این نرم افزار پاک میشه یا مانع از فرمت فلش دیسک میشه ؟؟

----------

*khosrowG*,*sardarshams*,*قیصر*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## OMID-FX

> با سلام
> ایا بعد از فرمت این نرم افزار پاک میشه یا مانع از فرمت فلش دیسک میشه ؟؟


سلام دوست عزیز
----------------------------------
اره فرمت کنی پاک میشه

----------

*khosrowG*,*sardarshams*,*قیصر*

----------


## جواد جورسرایی

لينك فايل مورد نظرتان صحيح نمی باشد.

----------

*hamed_hp*,*قیصر*

----------


## nekooee

چون تایپیک قدیمیه و لینکهای آپلودسنترها از بین میره. می تونستید با یک سرچ ساده در گوگل به راحتی پیداش کنید. از اینجا بگیرید:





دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*amen*,*aramis*,*Ebadiyan*,*farah676*,*hamedphp*,*hamed_hp*,*masroor*,*mis*,*najafi.4borj*,*rasha_rigit*,*salamadabi*,*جمشيدا*,*جواد جورسرایی*,*قیصر*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*,*میرچولی*

----------

